
Show HN: Snitches get stitches. See what data recursive nameservers are leaking - tenta
https://tenta.com/test
======
tenta
We've just open sourced the API that powers our Browser Privacy Test Tool,
written in Golang: [https://github.com/tenta-
browser/nsnitch](https://github.com/tenta-browser/nsnitch).

As you know, many of the best VPNs today offer a secure DNS solution, but just
testing for IP, ISP, hostname and geolocation isn't enough. For example, the
Nsnitch API checks if DNS over TLS is enabled. This is a relatively new
protocol, but an increasingly important setting that actually keeps your DNS
requests encrypted/private. You can also see if DNSSEC is enabled or "Checking
Disabled" is on or off. Overall, these results give you a more complete
picture of your DNS privacy and security settings.

